# Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?



## Sebbi12392 (21. Oktober 2015)

*Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Servus,

Ich hab einen AOC G2460PG und einen Asus ROG Swift PG278Q. Beide Monitore haben je einen Displayportanschluss, sonst nix.
Als Grafikkarten hab ich 2 GTX 780. 
Kann ich an jede Karte je einen per Displayport anschließen? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das bei SLI alle Bildschirme an die erste Karte müssen.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Es ist (millerweile) zumeist völlig wurscht. Schließe sie an wo du willst und gehe in die NV-Systemsteuerung. In 99% der Fälle hat diese dann bereits erkannt welche Bildschirme an welchen Anschlüssen stecken und alles entsprechend eingerichtet.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Also bei mir wird nur einer Erkannt


----------



## BenRo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

nVidia sagt dazu: Einfach beide Monitore an die gleiche Grafikkarte anschließen, egal an welche:
NVIDIA SLI Multi-Monitor | NVIDIA

Edit: Ups, hab mich verlesen, bei ner 780 fehlt dann ja der zweite DP-Anschluss. Wenns partout nicht erkannt wird, brauchste wohl ein Y-Adapter:
Goliton? Aktive Displayport Adapter auf Dual 2x Buchse: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Problem is halt das beide DP Anschluss haben und jede Karte nur ein DP Anschluss


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

@BenRo: Der Anschluss auf dem Bild schaut aus wie Mini DPP. Ich hab aber 2x normalen Displayport. Gibts den auch von Normalem Displayport zu 2x normalem Displayport?
https://www.caseking.de/evga-displayport-hub-1x-dp-zu-3x-dp-tfev-001.html
Würde sowas gehen? Da steht halt das dann nur 3x FHD rauskommt. 
Hab halt ein mal FHD und ein mal WQHD.
MfG


----------



## BenRo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Japp, ist leider Mini-DP, da müsste man nochmal nen Adapter/Kabel dazwischen stecken. Echt ärgerlich. :/

Immer ne Alternative ist: Beide 780er verkaufen, 980Ti kaufen.


----------



## Hatuja (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Der Adapter ist aber scheinbar nur ein Splitter, du hast dann auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche Bild. Ich denke nicht, dass es das ist was du willst.
Das Problem ist, dass du auf DisplayPort wandeln müsstest. Dafür gibt es aber keine passiven Adapter, da brauchst du schon einen aktiven HDMI zu DisplayPort Konverter.


----------



## BenRo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Nein, das ist ein aktiver Konverter.


----------



## Hatuja (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*



BenRo schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein aktiver Konverter.



Die Produktbeschreibung gibt da ja leider nur sehr wenig Infos her. Kennst du das Teil? Macht es so was wie internes Daisy-Chaining oder wie macht es aus einem Port zwei?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie 2 Monitore an SLI anschließen?*

Is des in meinem Link nicht 1 mal normaler DP zu 3 mal normaler DP?


----------

